# Engraving



## coach (Feb 15, 2005)

I am new to this hobby/ mini business.  Some of my recent customers have asked if I could get names etc... put on pens.  What are my options?  costs?  places to do it?  I know the laser machine is like $10,000.  Surley there is somewhere that will do it for you for a couple of bucks.

Also, anyone try that transfer tool in the PSI catalog?  Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## C. Scott (Feb 15, 2005)

Coach,

I'm going to make a shameless plug for Ken Nelson at Kallenshaan Woods.  Ken recently did some engraving on two cigar pens for me.  He did a great job!  He charges $5.00/pen for one line of text.  He can do logos too.  That includes return shipping.  You pay to ship TO Ken.  I shipped out two pens on a Monday from Houston to Las Vegas and I got the pens back Saturday.

Check the links on this website.  That's how I found him.

Haven't tried the transfer tool, but it looks interesting.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 15, 2005)

Might try a local trophy shop.


----------



## coach (Feb 15, 2005)

Do any of you offer this with your pens?  If so, how much markup do you add to the price?  Take Kallenshaan woods for example.  If it costs $5.00 to engrave, do you add $10.00 to the price?


----------



## J. Fred Muggs (Feb 15, 2005)

Coach:
What I've done mostly is to tell the customer of the local tro[phy shops that have laser engraving capability and let them take it to the shop, pick out the font themselves, etc.  That way I don't have to fool with with it.  To me, if I don't have the equipment to do it myself it's just a pain, and not worth even $10 or $15 for the hassle.


----------



## btboone (Feb 15, 2005)

The fonts can be anything from a CAD package or drawing package.  Essentially anything that can be printed, so the options are huge.  My CAD package offers something like 150 fonts, all of which can be scaled or made italic or bold, so just explaining the options takes time.  Invariably, a customer will want to see all the choices.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 16, 2005)

I send most of my engraving work to Ted Robinson of Precision Laser Works. He charges $2.00 per line. I offer the service on the pens I sell for $6.00. I have to pay shipping to the engraver and from him to the customer, so if it is a single pen going to him, my cost is $5.85. If I am sending several pens to him, I make a little bit. He has always been very reliable.


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 16, 2005)

Do they have problems with odd shaped pens or curves/coves?  Do you prefinish the pen or finish it after the engraving?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 16, 2005)

Shane--Ken has a lot of tips at this link.  He'll also answer additional questions sent by email. http://tinyurl.com/2uv6m


----------



## dougle40 (Feb 16, 2005)

Lou,
I just checked out that site and he does have some beautiful stuff there . I personally liked this one !![][]




<br />


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 16, 2005)

Geeee, I wonder why, Doug. [8D]


----------



## wayneis (Feb 16, 2005)

Ken is who did my engraving on my UM pen and it was outstanding.  The detail in the football helmet was just to cool.  He's done work for me a couple of times and his service is very good.  For my money, it's Kallenshann hands down.

Wayne


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 16, 2005)

Cool sight.  Good prices for the box with custom insert and engraving.  I will definitely bookmark that site.


----------



## btboone (Feb 16, 2005)

Woodscavenger, as for odd shapes, the laser stays in tight focus for something like 1/8".  Beyond that, the beam gets a little wider but can still burn wood OK.  Detail just won't be as sharp if a design was done on something like extreme curves or beading or something that changes the thickness by more than an eighth of an inch.  It looks like Ken must have a rotary axis, so designs that wrap around the pen don't look to be a problem.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 16, 2005)

Coach,
I have the tool, but haven't tried it yet.  Will report back when I get some time to play!  If you were in the DC area, I'd offer to loan it to you!

 - Jim


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by woodpens_
> <br />I send most of my engraving work to Ted Robinson of Precision Laser Works. He charges $2.00 per line. I offer the service on the pens I sell for $6.00. I have to pay shipping to the engraver and from him to the customer, so if it is a single pen going to him, my cost is $5.85. If I am sending several pens to him, I make a little bit. He has always been very reliable.



I also use Ted's services for two or three years now and was always very satisfied with his work. He has done many pens for me with names, logos and both together. As Jim said he is very reliable.
We always tell our customers that we have the possibility to have pens engraved. I normally wait until I have some pen orders together before I ship them out, the shipping costs more that the engraving if you send single pens. Only if the customer needs it right away I will charge him my costs. For me this engraving is a great service to my customers, and lots of them come back for more.....

Rudy
SE MI


----------



## penhead (Feb 16, 2005)

Does Ted Robinson of Precision Laser Works have a URL...would like to check it out, but must be missing the website address somewhere/somehow...thanks..!


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 16, 2005)

I like that.  Local trophy shop wants $20.00 per pen...[]


----------



## woodscavenger (Feb 16, 2005)

Barter with the guy.  Tell him you will do it for XX dollars.  Take into acount how much it costs to send it to somebody else then tell him you will bring your repeat business and "advertising" to him if he engraves for your price.  All he can do is say no.  Unless of course you make really ugly pens that he wouldn't want to be associated with....[]


----------



## jdavis (Feb 16, 2005)

Just ordered a transfer tool. Will let you know how it works.


----------



## coach (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdavis_
> <br />Just ordered a transfer tool. Will let you know how it works.



Please do!!  It would be an inexpensive way to at least put names on pens.  I hope it works!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by penhead_
> <br />Does Ted Robinson of Precision Laser Works have a URL...would like to check it out, but must be missing the website address somewhere/somehow...thanks..!



He has:

http://www.precisionlaserworks.com/

Rudy

SE MI


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 16, 2005)

Kallenshaan Woods  --  Ken Nelson just did about 55 pens for me and they turned out great.  They included the customer logo,  phone number, and web site.  All for $3.00 a pen.  My customer really likes the way they turned out and so do I.  On top of that he did them all in a day and returned them the next.  Can't beat his service.


----------



## woodpens (Feb 17, 2005)

Ted's website is nothing more than a business card, but his email address is on it. I have been working with him for several years now, and he has never let me down.

That being said, Ken Nelson also does outstanding work. He is currently helping me out with some specialized templates that I intend to make inlays with.

Both of these guys are top notch!


----------

